# Cannot Mount CDROM and USB



## dingbat (Jun 11, 2014)

Hello.

I installed VirtualBox-ose. Then, I modified permissions so VB can access my CD-ROM drive. The problem is I can't access the CD-ROM drive and my USB storage stick in the host OS, FreeBSD 10.xx, running GNOME. Any suggestions?

Here's my /etc/devfs.rules file:


```
[system=10]
add path 'usb/*' mode 0660 group operator
add path 'usb *' mode 0770 group cups
add path 'ugen *' mode 0660 group cups
add path 'usb/0.1. *' mode 0660 group cups
add path 'usb/1.1. *' mode 0660 group cups
add path 'usb/1.2. *' mode 0660 group cups
add path 'cd0' mode 0660 group operator
```

Any help is appreciated. Thanks.

Edit: I did try copying and pasting different codes to different places -- for permissions. Not sure where things went wrong or what I did wrong. Also, I have been trying different things. None have fixed it except reinstalling the system. Don't want to do that again, plus there has to be some better way.

Edit 2: Code-pasting hasn't been willy-nilly, hah. Just following directions as given by several different websites.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 11, 2014)

In config files, it often helps to comment out the original content, then add your new settings.  I put my initials with it, so I can find what I changed.  Some people even use version control systems on these files.

As far as CDROM access with VirtualBox, try this: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-emulation/2013-September/010753.html.


----------



## dingbat (Jun 11, 2014)

Ahh, ok -- something to remind yourself that you edited a file. Smart thinking. Thanks for the suggestion! While I'm not sure how to get those configuration files back into pristine shape, I'll just remember that for next time.

I'm going to check out that website very soon.

Thanks again.


----------



## dingbat (Jun 11, 2014)

I just added the code lines from the link to my /etc/devfs.conf file. Funny, I had sim_i_lar code before that allowed Virtualbox to read the CDROM drive. Now, it doesn't recognize the CDROM drive.

The FreeBSD host still does not want to cooperate, for some reason. The CDROM drive displays metadata of the CD via GNOME's Nautilus; however, I cannot open the drive via Nautilus.

Is it possible to re-install FreeBSD system configuration files from pristine copies? In other words, reinstall without having to re-install from scratch?

Here's my devfs.conf file, for whatever it*'*s worth.


```
# Commonly used by many ports
link    cd0     cdrom
link    cd0     dvd

# Allow a user in the wheel group to query the smb0 device
#perm   smb0    0660

# Allow members of group operator to cat things to the speaker
#own    speaker root:operator
#perm   speaker 0660

# 6-11-14 Virtualbox permissions
#perm    cd0     0666

#own       /dev/da0       root:operator
#perm      /dev/da00      0666

## 6-11-14 allow member of operator to mount cdrom
#own       /dev/cd0        root:operator
#perm      /dev/cd0        0660

# 6-11-14 Enable permissions
perm    cd0     0660
perm    pass0   0660
perm    pass1   0660
perm    pass2   0660
perm    xpt0    0660
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 12, 2014)

If you installed source, unmodified files are in /usr/src, including /usr/src/etc.


----------



## dingbat (Jun 12, 2014)

I discovered that later on. Thank you!


----------

